# Wireless internet card for a laptop



## Tom Laubach (Oct 12, 2010)

Any input?

Need one so that he wife can get internet at camp in Waycross.


Are prepaid cards possible?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not sure about prepaid.

You might be able to do a month to month plan, but that normally means you don't get any discount on the initial purchase of the hardware.

I've got a Verizon card that I have been very happy with.  My phone service is with AT&T, but I went with a Verizon internet card because Verizon has much better 3G coverage.  You can go to the Verizon website and look at the map to see if they have data coverage in that area, or a sales rep should be able to look it up for you.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 12, 2010)

Verizon covers Waycross and  surrounding area.


----------



## ROBD (Oct 13, 2010)

Saw an ad that Virgin Mobile had a wireless card for $40 per month with no contract.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 13, 2010)

You can buy pre paid at Walmart.  Daily use or monthly use.  The monthly use has 2 different levels of data.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 13, 2010)

I hear Verizon has a 30 day free trial on their aircard.

Check and see if true.  If so, you can try. Don't know price.

Verizon, and maybe some others that are mobile hotspots. You can check into that too.


----------



## Salter (Oct 19, 2010)

I know several people that use the verizon card and are happy with it. If you go the 30 day trial route, be sure to ask about a return/restocking fee. I think is like 50 bucks.


----------



## Tom Laubach (Nov 2, 2010)

I am now connected to GON using cell phone with the laptop.

Will find out if it works at hunt camp.


----------



## robertyb (Nov 2, 2010)

I was recently at a rental house in Panama City Beach and could not locate a wireless signal to highjack so I went to Walmart and bought a 3G Virgin Mobile card ($79.95) and a month's unlimited air time for $40.00 with no contract. It worked great. Almost as fast as my DSL at home. Best thing is I can use it anywhere almost and only buy time as needed.


----------



## Hunter Blair (Nov 8, 2010)

rather than an air card, if she already has a smart phone, try tethering so you wouldn't have to add an extra device..... the Droid X and Droid2 i know will be a mobile hotspot ....


----------



## Tom Laubach (Nov 9, 2010)

The wife used her cell phone connected to the lap top with an usb cable. Worked like dial up. The phone has a unlimited data plan. Anyway she was happy. 

At camp Waycross


----------



## Bamafan4life (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm on my droid now plan on fixing it to were I can tether later. Gota get the laptop to a place that already has wifi so I can download the hardware on it to


----------

